# Question/Concerns about upgrading Receiver



## satgeek550 (May 30, 2008)

Ok let me start with my setup:
1- VIP 722
1- 301
1-311
1- Dish 1000.2

My plan is to send back my 301 and get a VIP 222k. So basically I would like 5 "rooms" of tv. Dish network said I can get the free upgrade if I agree to another 2 years. not a big deal, however I said, you can ship it to me and I can install it myself, with a sep. The rep told me that this needs a professional installation because its a duo reciever. I said no, I can install it myself and they explained that this requires a different wiring, however the location that I want to put it in, I have had the 722 there in its place and its worked fine. I have called in the past and they told me that they want to move my dish so they can ease the bandwidth on one satellite. I told them they are not moving my dish because they left the Dish 500 that they havent even taken down from the last time. So if the professional installation means they are moving my dish for no purpose other than their personal reasons. Then the only was my dish is being moved is if a DirecTv one replaces it. 

So my question is a professional installation necessary?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

How bad do you want that 222k?


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

satgeek550 said:


> So my question is a professional installation necessary?


If you want the receiver from dishTV it is........!pepsi!
Best of luck:icon_band:icon_band


----------



## knot (Feb 4, 2010)

I just purchased a new 222k off ebay. I hooked it up, called and had it activated with no problem. CSR never said anything about needing a special installation.

Great deal too at $90 including shipping.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Just curious...if you buy a receiver, do you get out of paying the "extra receiver fees" completely ($7 for single, $14 for dual - $3 addl for dvr)?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

You can get out of paying the DVR fee by getting a 211/211K and a external hard drive and paying the one time fee of $40. You will still have to pay the extra standard receiver fee.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> You can get out of paying the DVR fee by getting a 211/211K and a external hard drive and paying the one time fee of $40. You will still have to pay the extra standard receiver fee.


That fee is $7/mo.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> I have called in the past and they told me that they want to move my dish so they can ease the bandwidth on one satellite.


LOL!


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

finniganps said:


> That fee is $7/mo.


 True but I believe it to be still cheaper than either a single or duo DVR.? and no DVR fee.

I'm paying HD Solo DVR Receiver 10.00 as a second DVR


----------



## HDlover (Jul 28, 2006)

Changing to a DVR will cost about $5 more in electricity per month. They run 24/7. I'm thinking of sending in my 612 second DVR. that thing costs me $20 a month, $10 rental and $10 electricity.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

TBoneit said:


> You can get out of paying the DVR fee by getting a 211/211K and a external hard drive and paying the one time fee of $40. You will still have to pay the extra standard receiver fee.


Oh well, it never hurts to ask. If I'm only saving $3/month, it's not worth it.


----------

